# jeteo



## Tiger's Eye

I can't find anything on this word other than at this link, but that has nothing to do with what I'm translating... There's also this option and this one, likewise unrelated...
Does anyone have any idea what this means? It's in the minutes of a meeting for offshore drilling (petroleum) and one of the agreements says "jeteo considerando el primer escenario [fecha], se estaría llevando acabo el [fecha]."
Ideas??


----------



## Andoush

¡Está difícil! ¿Nos quieres mandar un par de oraciones anteriores para ver si podemos dilucidar el misterio ?


----------



## speedier

I agree with Andoush.  More context could show that they are considering trying out water jetting for a limited time.


----------



## Tiger's Eye

The problem is that there really isn't any more context. That's how the second thing agreed upon begins. I put all there was.
The first number says (translated)
In both cases the platform will travel with the materials stipulated in the operation memorandum from [fecha] if the platform is moved after the 1st or 2nd interval test.

Then it skips to number two which is what I wrote above...
Jeteo considerando el primer escenario [fecha], se estaría llevando acabo el [fecha]. En el segundo escenario el [fecha].

The third number deals with the validity period of the contract.


----------



## speedier

These links could give you some ideas, but it seems that they may be going to use a jet-pump for testing on one of the interval tests.


----------



## jorgema

jeteo = jetting??

I just found this texts in a blog about the Deepwater Horizon oil spill in the Gulf of Mexico:

...they have been "jetting hydrates" for days now, actually since the relief well was deemed a "success" and the well "is not capable of leaking a drop of oil into the gulf...

Also, this other text in http://www.theoildrum.com/node/6893 :

The hydrates above the ram could be removed (either with the high-pressure jetting or chemical/thermal soaking)...


----------



## pops91710

Go to here and see they use this word in various places concerning drilling rigs. Hit CNTRL+ H and type in jeteo. it will highlight the word in a descriptive text. http://www.tradequip-ve.com/trabajos_realizados.htm


----------



## Tiger's Eye

Many thanks for the information... I'm still not sure how to say this in English, but at least I have some context! If anyone knows how to translate this word properly, I would greatly appreciate it. Thanks again!!


----------



## speedier

One suggestion:  considering jet-drilling at the first stage/stage one ..............

Here is the general link.


----------



## vicdark

Según el Schlumberger Oilfield Glossary:

*To jet (jetting) 3. vb. [Drilling]ID: 1439*
To drill soft, unconsolidated, usually shallow formations by eroding the "rock" below the bit by hydraulic impact loading alone. Though not as common as in the past, a bit may be fitted with asymmetric nozzles, one large and two or more small nozzles. If drillstring rotation is prevented during this jetting operation, the different nozzles tend to cause greater erosion on one side than the other, allowing the well to be intentionally deviated.

Yo diría que es *perforación hidráulica/a chorro.*

Just my 2 centavos


----------

